# Link not working



## csxjohn (Apr 2, 2014)

From the Classified home page I tried clicking on the "contact ad managers" link and it just opens a new window for the classified home page.

When I say classifed home page I'm talking about this.

http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace/

The link is at the bottom of the page.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 2, 2014)

odd, ill have to look into that.  (although you will all see quite a change coming soon in the entire site)

it should just be a link to tug@tug2.net for an email address.


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 2, 2014)

That's what I was trying to find when I discoverd the glitch.  I wanted to pass it on to someone else.


----------

